# Beckhoff Servo treibt ein Spindel, Geräusche....



## leoleo (21 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich  hab hier ein Problem mit der  Reglereinstellung (die Erfahrung mit Servo Antrieben vorhanden). Habe einen  Servo   AX 5000 von der Firma Beckhoff der direkt ein Spindel  treibt. SPS ist auch von der Firma Beckhoff. Nun macht Spindel laute Geräusche,   wobei die Mechanik leichtgängig ist (ca. 40 kg) - es ist nicht klar wo die   (Schwingungs????-) geräusche herkommen. Jetzt habe ich mich mit dem   Drehzahlregler, Position Regler  herumgespielt   und komme auf keine gute Lösung. Schleppabstand ist OK (nur 0.001 mm). Egal mit welchem KP oder TN ich teste, die Geräusche sind immer vorhanden!!
Meine Fragen:
1.) ist Geräusch wegen falschen Reglereinstellung oder Mechanik? Wie kann man das bestimmen?

2.) Kann jemand eine  einfache  Anleitung  (wenn dies ist, dann probier das, etc...) erstellen?

Besten Dank.

Freundliche Grüsse

leo


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2015)

Hallo,
wenn die Geräusche beim Verfahren entstehen dann kann es auch die Mechanik sein.
Ansonsten, wenn es im Stillstand schon diese Geräusche gibt, würde ich die Verstärkung (KP?) zurücknehmen. Ggf. hast du auch deine Positoniergenauigkeit "ein bißchen" zu gut gewählt und du solltest da etwas toleranter werden. Das wäre dann das Ausgleichen der mechanischen Komponente.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## leoleo (21 August 2015)

Im Stillstand gibt es keine Geräusche. Die Positoniergenauigkeit ist nicht so "gewählt", sondern der Regler positioniert so.Wo kann ich die Positioniergenauigkeit bei Servo Achse einstellen (Servo versucht immer auf 0,0001 mm genau positionieren)
gruss,

leo


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2015)

Wenn du im Stillstand (bei Lageregelung) keine Geräusche hast dann sollte dein Antrieb korrekt konfiguriert sein.
Ich würde dann ggf. mal einen Blick auf die Verbindung Motor-Spindel oder die Spindel selbst werfen ... oder falsch hinter der Spindel noch irgendwelche Lagerungen kommen ... von deinem Aufbau hattest du ja eigentlich noch so gar nichts geschrieben ...

Läuft das Ding schon länger oder bist du gerade dabei, es in Betrieb zu setzen ?
Wie sieht es mit der Schmierung der Spindel aus ?
Fährt deine Spindel ihren vollen Hub ab oder nur einen kleinen Teil davon ?
War die Einheit irgendwann einmal schon mal leiser gewesen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## leoleo (21 August 2015)

Läuft das Ding schon länger oder bist du gerade dabei, es in Betrieb zu setzen ?...bin gerade dabei in Betrieb zu setzen
Wie sieht es mit der Schmierung der Spindel aus ?OK
Fährt deine Spindel ihren vollen Hub ab oder nur einen kleinen Teil davon ? 3/4 Hub
War die Einheit irgendwann einmal schon mal leiser gewesen ?Nein


----------



## Morymmus (21 August 2015)

Interessant wäre noch:

- tritt das Geräusch auf der ganzen Länge des Hubs auf?
- tritt das Geräusch auch bei manuellen Fahrten auf?
- Ist das Geräusch geschwindigkeitsabhängig?
- Spürbares Lagerspiel an irgendeiner mech. Komponente?
- Wenn Du die Laufmutter von der mech. Last abkoppelst, ist das Geräusch dann noch da?
- Wenn Du den Motor abkoppelst, macht der dann auch Geräusche oder läuft der ruhig?

Beschreib bitte mal ein bisschen, was genau Du da antreibst.


----------



## Knaller (21 August 2015)

Moin
Hört sich nach einer Anregung durch die Mechanik an.   Achse über die Länge Verfahren und da bei lageistwert und Drehmoment aufzeichnen.  Ist ein schwingen  im Drehmoment auf eine spindelumdrehung zumessen. Dann ist die Spindel über bestimmt eingebaut (Banane) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2015)

Wie schnell läßt du die Spindel laufen? Spindeln sind i.d.R etwas lauter, als Riemenantriebe und je schneller desto laut 
Der Hersteller gibt für den Spindelantrieb auch eine Maximaldrehzahl an, da sollte man drauf achten, sonst wird es auch laut und die Spindel geht beizeiten kaputt.
Ist der Antrieb lauter, wenn er schneller dreht? Kommen die Geräsche aus der Spindel oder aus dem Motor?


----------



## ostermann (21 August 2015)

Du schreibst von Kp und Tn. An welcher Stelle stellst du denn die Reglereinstellungen ein, und wie ist die Achse überhaupt konfiguriert? Hast Du nur ein Motor-Messsystem oder auch einen direkten Geber / Linearmaßstab? Wird der Lageregler in der AX oder in der NC geschlossen? Falls Lageregler in der NC: Ist das ein reiner P-Regler, oder was hast du da ausgewählt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## leoleo (24 August 2015)

Die Regelung ist im Antrieb(AX) (Position+Geschwindigkeit).Ich habe nur ein Motor-Messsystem. Gibt es eine Methode wie man diese Regler optimal einstellen kann?


----------



## leoleo (24 August 2015)

Wo sehe ich aktuelle Drehmoment in AX Servo Antrieb?


----------



## leoleo (24 August 2015)

tritt das Geräusch auf der ganzen Länge des Hubs auf?
- tritt das Geräusch auch bei manuellen Fahrten auf?Jetzt testen wir nur manuell. 300 mm links, Pause 1s und dann 300 mm rechts.
- Ist das Geräusch geschwindigkeitsabhängig?Es gibt Geschwindigkeiten wo Geräusch etwas höher ist. Aber keine sehr grosse Unterschiede.
- Spürbares Lagerspiel an irgendeiner mech. Komponente?Nein
- Wenn Du die Laufmutter von der mech. Last abkoppelst, ist das Geräusch dann noch da?Falls man Motor komplett abkoppelt, läuft sehr ruhig.
- Wenn Du den Motor abkoppelst, macht der dann auch Geräusche oder läuft der ruhig?Läuft sehr , sehr ruhig.


----------



## Morymmus (24 August 2015)

Moin, 
da Du schreibst, das Du ein Motor-Mess-system hast, und der Motor alleine ruhig läuft liegt für mich die Vermutung nahe, das das Geräusch aus dem mechanischen Teil kommt.

Ich würde erwarten, das sich die Geräusche auch beim verschieben des Schlittens von Hand reproduzieren lassen (bei abgekoppeltem Motor), wenn vergleichbare Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, so bleibt erstmal nur die Schnittstelle Motor/Achse, ggfs ist da etwas im argen, wenn der Motor montiert ist, läuft ohne Motor aber verspannungs- und ruckelfrei.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## ostermann (24 August 2015)

Normalerweise sind die Default-Settings von Beckhoff für den Drehzahl-Regler schon ganz brauchbar. Dann musst du nur den P-Gain vom Lageregler optimieren. Dafür würde ich mir mit dem Scope Soll- und Istwert (Position) aufzeichnen, ggf. auch noch das Drehmoment dazu. Möglichst sprungförmige Anregung/Sollwertänderungen auf den Antrieb, Kp variieren und bewerten. Das ist aber auch im Beckhoff-Infosys beschrieben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## offliner (2 September 2015)

Ich kenne mich leider mit den Beckhoff Servos nicht aus. Für mich sieht es aber so aus, dass das System schwingt. Wenn möglich einfach mal ne Frequenzanalyse (Bode Diagramm) machen (müsste der Umrichter eigentlich können) und schauen, ob in bestimmten Frequenzbereichen Resonanzen auftreten und diese dann über Sollwertfilter begrenzen.


----------



## SW-Mech (3 September 2015)

Hallo

Bitte beschreibe deine Konfiguration genauer:
- Reglertyp (z.B. AX5106-0000-0203)
- Motortyp (z.B. AM3023-0D41-0000)
- Spindelsteigung (Weg pro Motorumdrehung)
- Horizontal- oder Vertikalachse
- Wie ist der Drehzahlregler jetzt eingestellt (Kp, Tn, T1) -> siehe Bild Drehzahlregler
- Wie ist der Lageregler jetzt eingestellt (Kv)

Um den Drehmomentwert (oder besser gesagt den Motorstrom) aufzuzeichnen, muss du den Paramter S-0-0084 'Torque feedback value' in die Prozessdaten konfigurieren (siehe Bild Prozessdaten).

Bild Drehzahlregler



Bild Prozessdaten



Gruss SW-Mech


----------

